# COXPAL A11T 3 Channel Dash Cam is finally released!



## Coxpal (Aug 26, 2019)

Hi Guys!

Finally our 3 channel dash cam is released, its Amazon link: www.amazon.com/dp/B0B27ZF5N3 
















Its brief spec:

*[email protected] + [email protected] + [email protected] *by IMX335 + IMX307 + GC2053 respectively;
GPS + WiFi + Infrared night vision + Supercapacitor;
Supports *512GB* max ( Always recommend Samsung EVO series);
Still excellent heat-dissipation design, some pictures of camera *inner structure* below for reference.
*Fully shielding to reduce electromagnetic interference:*









*Silicone thermal pad + ultra large heat sink: To conduct heat from main processor to outside;*
















Welcome your orders!

Welcome your questions!

Our support is always here ^_^


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

1) Price?

2) How long will the super cap run the camera?

3) Is the rear camera wirelessly linked to the front camera (a battery and wireless feed to avoid running a cable)?

4) "by IMX335 + IMX307 + GC2053 respectively". Have no idea what that means. Do I have to go back to school? Again? ;>

5) If at the scene of an accident can you use the app on your smartphone to play back camera footage?


----------



## Coxpal (Aug 26, 2019)

Hi, thanks very much for your questions:

1) Price?
*A: Tentative price US$239.99, meanwhile US$20 off coupon will be offered.*

2) How long will the super cap run the camera?
*A: The purpose of the supercapacitor is to save the last video clip when camera's external power is cut off, i.e. it provides power for several seconds only, but its advantages compared to built-in Li battery are obvious: 1), longer lifespan (many years); 2), poses no fire risk.*

3) Is the rear camera wirelessly linked to the front camera (a battery and wireless feed to avoid running a cable)?
*A: No, the rear camera is linked via a 20FT long cable directly, for reliable recording.*

4) "by IMX335 + IMX307 + GC2053 respectively". Have no idea what that means. Do I have to go back to school? Again?
*A: They are different image sensors, generally speaking, Sony IMX335 image sensor means advanced hardware configuration and good image quality, however, image sensor is not the sole factor for good image quality, actually a good lens is also critically important. *

5) If at the scene of an accident can you use the app on your smartphone to play back camera footage?
*A: Yes, camera has built-in WiFi module, you could use proprietary COXPAL APP to connect the camera with your phone, to download the video clip to your phone directly, however, please note the differences between WiFi dash cam, IP camera, cloud dash cam, i.e. WiFi dash cam doesn't provide internet, it can't realize remote monitor, it can only realize direct connection between the phone and the camera.*

Thanks again!


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

That's a sweet camera, but quite frankly, not enough to have me trading in my N2 Pro.

I'm not sure that you can call a capacitor that provides power only long enough to save the current video frames to storage a "Super" capacitor. Certainly not an improvement over older models. Am I missing something? A true super capacitor that ran the camera for an hour or two would actually have value, to capture footage while away from the car. There are workarounds of course, and capacitor tech in that form factor is certainly limited. But labeling such a device as a Super Capacitor cheapens the credibility of the product. It's like all the AI products out there now that have not a shred of artificial intelligence. The term AI is fast becoming meaningless thanks to marketing departments.

If the rear camera took a battery and made a 5gHtz link to the front camera, that could be reliable. And trigger me to upgrade. All that is needed is a low battery indicator. A removable rear camera with a docking station to charge overnight would be a winning feature.

But the price looks good. And I love the app.


----------



## Coxpal (Aug 26, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> That's a sweet camera, but quite frankly, not enough to have me trading in my N2 Pro.
> 
> I'm not sure that you can call a capacitor that provides power only long enough to save the current video frames to storage a "Super" capacitor. Certainly not an improvement over older models. Am I missing something? A true super capacitor that ran the camera for an hour or two would actually have value, to capture footage while away from the car. Their are workarounds of course, and capacitor tech in that form factor is certainly limited. But labeling such a device as a Super Capacitor cheapens the credibility of the product. It's like all the AI products out there now that have not a shred of artificial intelligence. The term AI is fast becoming meaningless thanks to marketing departments.
> 
> ...


Hi, thanks very much for your kind reply.

What you described is indeed an ideal camera and meanwhile, sorry that our camera doesn't meet your requirements.

Always welcome questions if you do have.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

If I can't immediately connect the rear camera via the 20' cable can I still use the front camera as a stand alone?


----------



## Coxpal (Aug 26, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> If I can't immediately connect the rear camera via the 20' cable can I still use the front camera as a stand alone?


Thanks for your message.

1, Yes, the main camera can be used as a stand alone, as a dual dash cam to record front and inside;

2, In addition, camera LED indicator can intelligently distinguish between dual dash cam and 3 channel dash cam:

dual dash cam stand alone mode = LED blue flash;
3-Channel dash cam mode = LED red flash, i.e. when unplug rear camera from the main camera, the main camera LED will turn to "blue flash" automatically.


----------



## Coxpal (Aug 26, 2019)

COXPAL A11T 3 Channel Dash Cam Video Demo: *Front at daylight*





COXPAL A11T 3 Channel Dash Cam Video Demo: *Front at night*


----------



## Coxpal (Aug 26, 2019)

Hi Guys,

Our COXPAL A11T 3 Channel Dash Cam is officially launched on Amazon!
www.amazon.com/dp/B0B27ZF5N3 

Proprietary *40% OFF* Code For UP.net members only:
Code: *CPA11T40FF*
Code *Start Date*: 06/20/2022 8:00 PM PDT

Welcome your order! 
Welcome your questions!
Welcome your reviews!

*Our support is always here!*


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Here is my review of the camera I posted here:








Review of the newest Coxpal A11T 3-Channel Dash Cam


For the last year and a half I've been using the Coxpal A9D dash cam which I reviewed here: Newly Launched COXPAL A9D Dual Dash Cam The old A9D as served me well, and never overheated in direct sunlight in my cabin. The new camera's most advertised feature is the rear camera which is a...




www.uberpeople.net


----------



## Coxpal (Aug 26, 2019)

Hi Guys,

Our COXPAL A11T 3 Channel Dash Cam is now *US$50 OFF* on Amazon!
www.amazon.com/dp/B0B27ZF5N3

Deal End Date: *07/24/2022 PDT*

Welcome your order!
Welcome your questions!
Welcome your reviews!

*Our support is always here!*


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Here is my thoughts on the camera:

Coxpal A11T 3 Channel Dash Cam

Purchased June 20th on Amazon, arrived June 27th, two days earlier then estimated. Took another week for my Cam Mount I bought to attach it to the rearview mirror to come in. Finally got around to installing the camera on July 10th and have been using it now a week and a half.

I’ll start out saying that the image quality on all 3 cameras is excellent, check YouTube for others posting camera quality. The interior camera IR at night does light up the vehicle enough to see everyone. I don’t need to run my extra IR standalone light I have.

I have my likes and dislikes about the camera, these are my opinions and may not matter to others.

Installation: Like the long cables that allow me to hide the wires under the trim from the power source to the camera and from the front camera to the rear camera. One thing I would like to see is the last portion of the wire that plugs into the extension and the rear camera be a coiled wire that can stretch out for those of us that own SUVs with rear doors that open up. I think this would help clean up the installation and help keep the wire from hanging down because you need to leave slack. Right now, it is not bad, however over time with the summer sun I see this wire losing its stiffness and starting to sag more. Just a minor nitpick on my part.

I like that the camera comes with electrostatic sheets to place on the glass and then stick the camera too that instead of your glass. Time will tell how long they hold up, for now they seem solid.

I like that the camera accepts a large capacity micro-SD card. I am using a 400 GB card that I already had. It gives me over 20 Hours of recording time. This brings me to another thing I like. I like that when you press the up button to stop recording it gives you the remaining recording time available on the card. I save my files that have PAX in the car for an extended period of time so I appreciate this feature as I can see when the card is getting full. While on the time stamps, I am not sure I like that the recording time on the camera screen shows the length of time the camera has been recording and not the length of the current file time. Example I have mine set to record in 3 minute files, so I was not expecting to see the timer go over 3 minutes. Is it an issue; not really just another nitpick on my part.

I like that you can press the left button and scroll through the different camera views on the screen. I generally keep it on the 3 screen split, however when parked I have found myself changing it to the rear exterior camera to help show people approaching my car from behind.

Can image stabilization be easily added to the firmware? I ask this because I have mine mounted to the rearview mirror and have noticed a little vibration which shows in the video. I have not noticed this in other cameras I have used mounted this way. I’m sure mounting the camera to the windshield would eliminate this, however for my own reasons I don’t like the camera mounted to the windshield.

Is there a way to change the time for daylight savings without changing your time zone? If there is, I could not find it, so I had to change my time zone setting for the camera to display the correct time? Seems to me this would be an easy fix with some firmware programming.

Another dislike of mine is the length of time for the camera to start up. I’m guessing maybe because of the GPS unit. From power on to the camera starts recording is approximately 18.5 seconds. In that time I’m already pulled out and on my way down the road. If I want that initial pull out on video I’ll have to wait. That will be very hard to get used too.

Over all I am very happy with the camera and am glad I got it.


----------



## Coxpal (Aug 26, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Here is my thoughts on the camera:
> 
> Coxpal A11T 3 Channel Dash Cam
> 
> ...


Hello, thanks very much for your great review, really appreciated.

Q: the last portion of the wire that plugs into the extension and the rear camera be a coiled wire that can stretch out for those of us that own SUVs with rear doors that open up
A: Really great idea, we will consider this option in the near future;

Q: I am using a 400 GB card that I already had. It gives me over 20 Hours of recording time
A: I guess it is a SanDisk microSD card? if yes, I am afraid that it can possibly cause "card error" or "card slow", because 3-channel dash cam is really selective to microSD card, according to the testing feedback by ourselves, Samsung EVO or Pro is always the best. 

Q: Can image stabilization be easily added to the firmware?
A: Sorry that this function is not supported by the main processor.

Q: Is there a way to change the time for daylight savings without changing your time zone?
A: Sorry that there is no way to change the Daylight Savings without changing time zone, this is indeed a headache, on one hand, the cemera itself is not internet capable, i.e. it can't recognize the region by IP address; on the another hand, Daylight Savings is even not adopted by the countries or regions which in the same time zone. 

Accordingly, we have to manually change time zone setting to have correct local time when in Daylight Savings Time.

Q: Another dislike of mine is the length of time for the camera to start up.
A: Yes, because 3-channel dash cam uses a more powerful main processor, it takes longer time to start up, furthermore, our camera added "microSD card detection" function, i.e. when the camera starts up, it firstly detect the status of the microSD card, accordingly, camera starts up quicker if the camera with a small size microSD card; and camera starts up longer if the camera with a large size microSD card inside.


----------



## WorldsGreatestComplainer (5 mo ago)

i get constant car slow error. im using the suggested Samsung EVO card 256gb. i cant go a whole day without card slow error and it stops recording.


----------



## Coxpal (Aug 26, 2019)

WorldsGreatestComplainer said:


> i get constant car slow error. im using the suggested Samsung EVO card 256gb. i cant go a whole day without card slow error and it stops recording.


Hello friend,

Thanks for your trust to our COXPAL A11T 3 channel dash cam and we apologize for the problem you encountered, anyway, please don't worry, we will assist you to solve the problem, till you are completely satisfied with it.

Regarding your problem of microSD card:

1, Please can I ask if you have formatted microSD card firstly?
2, Please can I ask if you get the microSD card from "Sold by Amazon"?

BTW, you could always send message to official support email [email protected] for quicker reply.


----------



## Coxpal (Aug 26, 2019)

To all dear customers:

Please could you kindly let us know what microSD card do you use for our *COXPAL A11T 3 channel dash cam*? If you have countered any problems?

Samsung EVO Select?
Samsung Pro Plus?
Samsung EVO Plus?
Others?


----------



## Coxpal (Aug 26, 2019)

WorldsGreatestComplainer said:


> i get constant car slow error. im using the suggested Samsung EVO card 256gb. i cant go a whole day without card slow error and it stops recording.


Dear customer,

I wonder if you have ordered the new microSD card? if card slow problem still exists?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I have 3 of the Samsung EVO Select cards pictured and one of the SanDisk Ultra cards pictured.

The SanDisk has performed flawlessly and gets used the most.

I rotate out the Samsung cards when my SanDisk card gets about 75% full so I can pull the videos I want to save and delete the rest. All 3 Samsung cards have given me the slow error at some point. After reformatting the card on my laptop and then again in the camera it will run for several days without the error.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I have this camera and get the error every time my Samsun 512g U3 card fills up. Paradoxically it runs fine with my Ono 256g U1 card.


----------



## Coxpal (Aug 26, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> View attachment 675147
> 
> 
> I have 3 of the Samsung EVO Select cards pictured and one of the SanDisk Ultra cards pictured.
> ...


Thanks sooooo much for your kind reply, we will further analyze this problem and will definitely solve this problem, thanks again for your great support.


----------



## Coxpal (Aug 26, 2019)

Atavar said:


> I have this camera and get the error every time my Samsun 512g U3 card fills up. Paradoxically it runs fine with my Ono 256g U1 card.


Thanks sooooo much for your kind reply, we will further analyze this problem and will definitely solve this problem, thanks again for your great support.


----------



## Coxpal (Aug 26, 2019)

Dear Customers,

Regarding "card slow": After receving the reports of the problem, we bought the same microSD cards ( 2 pcs Samsung EVO Select + 1piece Samsung Pro Plus ) from Amazon and started to test them by ourselves.










1, 1piece Samsung EVO Select card was surprisingly broken after several hours recording. Accordingly, our testing is based on 3pcs different microSD cards: 1piece Samsung EVO Select + 1piece Samsung Pro Plus + 1piece Samsung EVO Plus.



















2, Testing (*3 cameras, 10-hour continuous recording every day, 10 days*) results:

Samsung EVO Select: *Showed "card slow" several times in the first few days but work normally since then*;
Samsung Pro Plus: Normal;
Samsung EVO Plus: Normal.

4, Our conclusions:

Regretably that we *didn't find out the root cause so far*.
But we can *confirm it is a problem of the microSD card*, i.e. Camera only shows "card slow" when the microSD card writing speed slowed at that moment.
Meanwhile, we excluded 2 potential reasons which we thought they are the root causes of the problem, one is *temperature*, but we found that “card slow” still occured in low temperature; Another is *writing speed*, but we found that the writing speed of the card was completely normal and fast;
At last, the microSD cards *performed flawlessly over the last few days of testing*, we doubt "card slow" is related to "new card" (because of too fast writing speed?) but there is a lack of supporting evidence.

5, What we will do:

No new firmware for the problem so far (But we will release new firmware version V2.3 soon which solved other small bugs);
Our software engineer told me that there are usually 2 typical ways to deal with "card slow": one is *bypass*, i.e. doesn't give prompt to users and camera goes on recording, accordingly, the video clip(s) at that moment will not be saved properly, I rejected this solution resolutely; another is *give prompt* to users, accordingly, the "card slow" problem needs to be addressed firstly and then to record, for example, format it, replace it, or re-boot up the camera etc;
*We will closely monitor this problem. Meanwhile, always welcome your feedback if you have any clue*.

6, *What microSD card we recommend*:

Still recommend Samsung EVO Select, Samsung EVO Plus, Samsung Pro Plus, they are the best for sure.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

When you have hundreds of devices that work fine with the cards and one device that has problems how do you arrive at the conclusion that the card is the problem?
The device should be designed to work with existing cards. It is unrealistic to expect cards to be engineered for one camera device.
‘If you are pushing this close to the performance envelope that is poor product design.


----------



## Coxpal (Aug 26, 2019)

Atavar said:


> When you have hundreds of devices that work fine with the cards and one device that has problems how do you arrive at the conclusion that the card is the problem?
> The device should be designed to work with existing cards. It is unrealistic to expect cards to be engineered for one camera device.
> ‘If you are pushing this close to the performance envelope that is poor product design.


Hello friend,

Thanks for your message.

1, how do you arrive at the conclusion that the card is the problem?
Answer: Because it is determined by the software mechanism of "card slow", cameras only shows "card slow" when the cameras detected "card slow".

2, The device should be designed to work with existing cards.
Answer: Yes and No, because there are a wide variety of microSD cards, each microSD card has its designated applications, and what's why some microSD cards work normally in other applications but can't work normally in dash cameras. Generally speaking, because of the operating environment, dash cameras require high endurance, fast writing speed, good quality microSD cards, and that's why we always recommend Samsung series but not other generic cards.

3, If you are pushing this close to the performance envelope that is poor product design.
Answer: The required writing speed of the dash cam is far less than the actual writing speed of the microSD card, accordingly, far away from the performance envelope of the microSD card. 

Like I mentioned, we will continue to closely monitor this problem and hopefully we can find the root cause soon.

Thanks again for your support!


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Coxpal said:


> Hello friend,
> 
> Thanks for your message.
> 
> ...


I suspect it is more likely that the “slow” measuring faculty is at issue, or perhaps the parameters for detecting “slow card”.
When your test fails it could as likely be that the test is at fault.
I am currently running a WalMart brand generic card because the much more expensive Samsung cards give the “slow” error.
In my limited experience the problem most crops up when the card hits 100% capacity and rolls over.
This would indicate to me that the camera has a problem when it starts overwriting old files.
BTW, this problem is much less apparent when using a smaller card and more frequent when using the max advertised card capacity.
I hope that helps. If it does you can buy me a donut.


----------



## Coxpal (Aug 26, 2019)

Atavar said:


> I suspect it is more likely that the “slow” measuring faculty is at issue, or perhaps the parameters for detecting “slow card”.
> When your test fails it could as likely be that the test is at fault.
> I am currently running a WalMart brand generic card because the much more expensive Samsung cards give the “slow” error.
> In my limited experience the problem most crops up when the card hits 100% capacity and rolls over.
> ...


Hello friend,

Thanks sooooooo much for your information.

1, Please could you try re-use your Samsung card ( *is it Samsung EVO Select 256GB?* ) , According to our testing result, the "card slow" should be disappeared after using several days.

2, the problem most crops up when the card hits 100% capacity and rolls over.
Answer: We especially paid attention to the moment when the card is full, we also paid attention to loop recording options and parking monitor options, all these factors are currently excluded.

3, this problem is much less apparent when using a smaller card and more frequent when using the max advertised card capacity
Answer: We tested many different kinds of microSD card, *Samsung EVO Plus 512GB* on our hand is the one we have tested the longest time, it never show any problem, since we started this project and till now.









4, I hope that helps. If it does you can buy me a donut.
Answer: Thanks sooooo much for your help, we can: 1), send free hardwire kit to you if you need it; 2), We can also send our new camera free of charge for your review in the near future.


----------



## Coxpal (Aug 26, 2019)

Dear Customers,

I wonder if any of you use iPhone? If yes, please could you help check if *your COXPAL iOS APP can enter into Preview normally*?

Because we received feedback from another customer that he can't enter into Preview but only the home page, although the camera is connected properly and the button turns to green.

Anyway, *please don't worry, we can update APP immediately if there is indeed a bug*.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Writing 3 channels is harder than 2, so i wouldn't blame @Coxpal for the problem. It looks like a questionable batch of cards was shipped (probably due to the chip shortage) and Coxpal is finding the issue first due to hitting the card the hardest. The card probably marks the bad blocks of memory as 'bad' and replaces it with memory from the backup pool making it "self - heal" until it hits another bad block. 

I use older EVO cards and they're fine, but don't have the Coxpal 3-channel yet so am only hitting them with 2 channels, though if there was an issue with the older cards i should have seen it. Note i did have one corruption but think it was a power cord issue.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Coxpal said:


> Dear Customers,
> 
> I wonder if any of you use iPhone? If yes, please could you help check if *your COXPAL iOS APP can enter into Preview normally*?
> 
> ...


If it helps Preview works fine with iPad Pro 15.6.1


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Got the COXPAL A11T temporarily installed along with a Thinkware F770 for comparison, including hardwire kit so it's always on. I'll put up a full review when I've put some miles on it, but initial thoughts are:

Everything is straightforward and simple. Installation is simple, using it is simple. Nothing is difficult.
It's very basic, I don't know if this is good or bad as the Thinkware has internal configuration for everything, though that's also somewhat frustrating. For instance Thinkware has volume control, COXPAL doesn't. Thinkware also requires a phone to make changes, COXPAL doesn't. Pros and cons...
All three COXPAL cameras are clear and work, both day and night. I haven't had time to put it on a big monitor yet, but unlike lesser dashcams everything worked right out of the box. There was some repositioning involved, thankfully COXPAL supplied static adhesive.
Both units are solid. The COXPAL is using a static pad on the windshield to the stem, the camera is on the stem. I expected flex. No flex. None. This unit is solid.
The internal camera is so wide it shows traffic on each side of the vehicle. Nice.
Easy to use.This really seems like a no-nonsense get-it-done unit, probably the ultimate RideShare camera system.
I'd say more about the Thinkware but I can't. I've run through the software settings on a laptop and phone, did a few tests, but until I have more time it's an unknown. Conversely the COXPAL has a screen and everything can be done on-unit, so...it just works, no phone software needed.

NO memory card issues (so far). I'm running older, inexpensive TrendMicro 128GB 500x cards because I know they're not knock-offs, work in other dashcams, and are "fairly new." I was hoping they could handle COXPAL's 3 channels, so far so good *but* it's hard to say until the card fills up and hits looping.


----------



## Coxpal (Aug 26, 2019)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> Got the COXPAL A11T temporarily installed along with a Thinkware F770 for comparison, including hardwire kit so it's always on. I'll put up a full review when I've put some miles on it, but initial thoughts are:
> 
> Everything is straightforward and simple. Installation is simple, using it is simple. Nothing is difficult.
> It's very basic, I don't know if this is good or bad as the Thinkware has internal configuration for everything, though that's also somewhat frustrating. For instance Thinkware has volume control, COXPAL doesn't. Thinkware also requires a phone to make changes, COXPAL doesn't. Pros and cons...
> ...


Hello friend,

Thanks very much for your review to our COXPAL A11T 3 channel dash cam.

1, Thinkware has volume control, COXPAL doesn't:
A: Do you mean turn up or turn down the volume? if yes, COXPAL indeed doesn't support. If you meant turn on or turn off audio, COXPAL A11T does support it, by simply pressing "down" button of the camera.

2, COXPAL has a screen and everything can be done on-unit, so...it just works, no phone software needed
A: You could also download *COXPAL mobile APP*, then you could download video clips to your phone directly, then you could share the video clip to your social networks conveniently.

3, NO memory card issues (so far). I'm running older, inexpensive TrendMicro 128GB 500x cards
A: Always recommend high endurance microSD card, according to our long time testing, *Samsung Pro Plus or Samsung EVO Plus* are good choice, and Samsung EVO Select seems not as good as its 2 peers.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> Got the COXPAL A11T temporarily installed along with a Thinkware F770 for comparison, including hardwire kit so it's always on. I'll put up a full review when I've put some miles on it, but initial thoughts are:
> 
> Everything is straightforward and simple. Installation is simple, using it is simple. Nothing is difficult.
> It's very basic, I don't know if this is good or bad as the Thinkware has internal configuration for everything, though that's also somewhat frustrating. For instance Thinkware has volume control, COXPAL doesn't. Thinkware also requires a phone to make changes, COXPAL doesn't. Pros and cons...
> ...


Thanks for the report, I added another vehicle to my garage soon I'll be getting another dash camera for it. Leaning heavy toward another COXPAL right now.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Coxpal said:


> A: Always recommend high endurance microSD card, according to our long time testing, *Samsung Pro Plus or Samsung EVO Plus* are good choice, and Samsung EVO Select seems not as good as its 2 peers.


Update: I have been running primary the 256GB Samsung EVO Select cards. At first I was having issues once in a while with them.

I would take the card out of the camera at the end of every day or two and take the files off I wanted and delete the rest, then reinstall the card. After about a week or so of doing this I would get the slow recording issue. 

I have since started reformatting the card every week, and I have not had a single slow recording issue after that. I'm thinking the file system on the SD card may not be playing nice with the camera.


----------



## Coxpal (Aug 26, 2019)

Dear customers,

Important to always *use original USB car charger and original USB power cable (or COXPAL hardwire kit) *to drive our COXPAL A11T 3 channel dash cam. Recently we received feedback from a few customers that their cameras restart occasionally. After talking with them, we found out the root cause of the problem was they used car's built-in USB port for power supply:









Our USB car charger voltage is 5.5V (+/- 0.2V, means from *5.3V to 5.7V*) when without loading device, its purpose to ensure the camera receive *4.75V* at least after voltage drop by 3m long power cable;

Other USB car chargers (usually designed for charging mobile phones) are usually 5V output (+/- 5%, means from *4.75V to 5.25V*) when without loading device, if its actual output is for example 5V:

The camera can't receive 4.75V after voltage drop by 3m long power cable, then the camera will frequently turn on/off;
The camera still can receive 4.75V if use for example a shorter 1m long power cable, accordingly, the camera can work stably.

The built-in USB port in the car:

Its output voltage is also usually 5V (+/-5%, means from 4.75V to 5.25V);
In addition, its total power output is usually *5V/1A(5W)*, it is also not stable enough to drive the camera.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I have the A11T and tonight I wanted to save a video of a near deer miss. Unfortunately there was a four minute gap between the end of one video and the start of the next. I hope this is not normal. Is there something I can do to prevent this rollover gap?
It is possible that in my excitement I hit UP instead of Left which would have paused recording. A remote capture button would be great. 
Also, trying to play video from the camera in the app it plays for a few seconds then buffers for 15-30 seconds. Is there hope of getting 5g Wi-Fi in your cameras to avoid this?
I have suggested several times that streaming video over Wi-Fi to an external drive would be a great feature to let rideshare drivers keep a covert copy of video even if the camera Was stolen. Is there any hope of this?;


----------



## Coxpal (Aug 26, 2019)

Atavar said:


> I have the A11T and tonight I wanted to save a video of a near deer miss. Unfortunately there was a four minute gap between the end of one video and the start of the next. I hope this is not normal. Is there something I can do to prevent this rollover gap?
> It is possible that in my excitement I hit UP instead of Left which would have paused recording. A remote capture button would be great.
> Also, trying to play video from the camera in the app it plays for a few seconds then buffers for 15-30 seconds. Is there hope of getting 5g Wi-Fi in your cameras to avoid this?
> I have suggested several times that streaming video over Wi-Fi to an external drive would be a great feature to let rideshare drivers keep a covert copy of video even if the camera Was stolen. Is there any hope of this?;


Hello,

Thanks for your feedback and sorry to hear about this.

1, Firstly please can I ask what microSD card do you use?

2, Secondly, please could you kindly send a screenshot image for *a full list* of the video files (front cam only), to show the* file names, date, type, size, duration*, like the picture below:


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Atavar said:


> I have the A11T and tonight I wanted to save a video of a near deer miss. Unfortunately there was a four minute gap between the end of one video and the start of the next. I hope this is not normal. Is there something I can do to prevent this rollover gap?
> It is possible that in my excitement I hit UP instead of Left which would have paused recording. A remote capture button would be great.
> Also, trying to play video from the camera in the app it plays for a few seconds then buffers for 15-30 seconds. Is there hope of getting 5g Wi-Fi in your cameras to avoid this?
> I have suggested several times that streaming video over Wi-Fi to an external drive would be a great feature to let rideshare drivers keep a covert copy of video even if the camera Was stolen. Is there any hope of this?;


I'm guessing you pressed the wrong button, I do it all the time and end up muting the camera. Can never remember what button locks the file.

I have to add another camera to another car I got. Trying to decide to get another A11T3 or try some thing else out.


----------



## Coxpal (Aug 26, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> I'm guessing you pressed the wrong button, I do it all the time and end up muting the camera. Can never remember what button locks the file.
> 
> I have to add another camera to another car I got. Trying to decide to get another A11T3 or try some thing else out.


Hello friend,

Thanks for your feedback, but I guess the button definition is very intuitive?

In addition, you could also use 40% off code "COXPALA11T4F" at checkout if you want to have another camera, thanks very much.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I did check tonight and so far the camera is behaving. The surface temperature is running about 110°F while surfaces in the windscreen area are about 80°F. I’ll check again if it starts acting up.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I agree this is probably a reasonable processor temperature. No issues tonight. 
I still want streaming to an external drive or cloud account for data security.


----------



## Coxpal (Aug 26, 2019)

Atavar said:


> I agree this is probably a reasonable processor temperature. No issues tonight.
> I still want streaming to an external drive or cloud account for data security.


Yes, the camera surface temperature is running about 110°F is quite normal, not high at all.

The highest working temperature is from the main processor, accordingly, a key design to keep the camera reliable is convey the heat to the outside, just like any other electronic products such as mobile phone, computer etc..


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

I'll heat it up this weekend with the digital heat gun when doing vehicle maintenance and see how it reacts, keeping temperatures reasonable. What's the maximum temperature the unit can safely handle?


----------



## Coxpal (Aug 26, 2019)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> I'll heat it up this weekend with the digital heat gun when doing vehicle maintenance and see how it reacts, keeping temperatures reasonable. What's the maximum temperature the unit can safely handle?


Hello friend,

1, Please *DO NOT* use digital heat gun to heat it up, it is unnecessary and it could possibly damage the camera permanently. Although our in-lab testing is based on 8 hours in 176°F oven ( screen off when in 158°F but the camera works normally).

2, i.e. We assure that the camera can be used at any normal ambient temperature;

3, In addition, we have to admit that there must be a certain defective rate because of hardware problem, it is inevitable, then we can provide replacement when it is in warranty period.


----------

